# question for you old timers. sexing silkies



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I was doing some reading and came across a wonderful site on sexing silkies. I was reading if you pull back their feathers on the head and look at the developing comb you can tell sex. She has had great luck with this! She said if the developing comb is smooth it's a female. If it's bumpy, it's a male. She's done a lot of experimenting with this technique and had great success. What is your take on this? Have you heard of this? Very interesting concept. I just wondered what you think?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm interested to see what people say. My Silkie showed up because he was crowing. Lol. But babies are in my future.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I have not tried this but would like to see how it works. I go more by beaks. When they are young, more curve to the beak means a pullet and straighter beaks are roos.


----------

